# Matching Ammo to thera band gold



## 313 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys. This is my first post. I have been reading alot of information here for a while now.( very helpful) Can someone please link me to any information i can get regarding Ammo matching the best possible theraband setup for that ammo. For Example "12mm lead is most effecient with 2strips per side of Thera gold 2.5 x2 cm and so on.Mainly ammo 9mm-20mm lead/steel. I am refering to mainly Theragold as this band tends to last longer. I think this information is somewhat important for people to know. I really can't afford spending so much on theraband using trial and error and i don't have a chrony to test speed.Just want to get a close to perfect band setup for the right ammo. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 has info on his blog about this...... i didn't understand it though.


----------



## 313 (Apr 20, 2011)

i dont' understand it either. just wish there is a simple reccommendation chart from all experts who can sort of come to an agreement as to what is the "best" setup for certain ammo. Although everyone has different opinions and prefrences and so on, i'm sure there can be some basic info on what is atleast "good enough" bands for a particular ammo.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Thera band hav a faq on how its colour codes relate to individual resistance. It graphs the stretch lenght in cm and converts it to pounds of draw. May come in handy. In general I find the thicker the band the better for heavy amo. Ill sometimes use 3inch at the fork tapered to 1.5 at the pouch. But its a combination of your draw length capability, the length of band cut and thickness and taper as mentioned. Tricky lots of variables


----------



## 313 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks bullseye, Basically i think speed is the main factor, although i have agreat setups recommended from Joerg on 9mm Steel (TBG single per side 2.8cm x 1.8cm x 23cm) . He also reccomends for 16mm-19mm lead(8.5cm x 5.5cm x 23cm TBG) Which is a deadly setup. John from Hunter catapults reccomends for 12mm lead (TBG double per side 2.5cm x 2cm x 23cm ) have not tried that one yet. Does anyone have anything to add for their best Thera Band gold setups?


----------

